# Our Foster Boys



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Just over a week ago, the day after Cadeau came home from the specialty, we attended a picnic for United Maltese Rescue. This group throws a great party. There were 45+ Maltese and their people in attendence. 
[attachment=41348:UMRPicnicPhoto2008.jpg]


They also had honored guests Laurie Williams with Andrew and his brother Jeffrey. [attachment=41349:LaurieAn...wJeffrey.jpg]
This was the second time that week that we got to meet Andrew and Laurie. I told her I want to bring Cadeau to her training center for some private lessons, so hopefully it will not be the last. :walklikeanegyptian: 

I have been planning to post pictures since we went, but things have gotten hectic here. We came home with more than our winnings from the silent auction. We also came home with a request to foster two special boys. :hugging: George and Patches are a father and son. 
[attachment=41352:GeorgePatches08.jpg]

George is a 2 yo maltese. 
[attachment=41351:GeorgePatches03.jpg]

Patches is a 1 yo maltese/poodle. 
[attachment=41350:GeorgePatches02.jpg]

They have been with us a week tonight and I finally got some decent pictures to share. 
[attachment=41353:GeorgePatches09.jpg]

They really are sweethearts. My mom has been working with kids reading nursery rhymes and so we have nicknamed them after one she has been repeating. "Georgie Porgie" & "Puddin'& Pie" 

_Georgie Porgie, Puddin' and Pie, 
Kissed the girls and made them cry, 
When the boys came out to play 
Georgie Porgie ran away. _

Poor Georgie really does run away when Cadeau comes chasing after. But Puddin' (Patches) has been playing with him like crazy.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

OMG are those boys cute! And, I love the group picture and the one of Laurie with Andrew and Jeffrey (I still think she should have won). What fun! I wish I was there.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

great pictures :aktion033: 
Andrew the super dog :rockon: is sooooo cute and Laurie, well all I can say is if I lived close I'd take Matilda to her training center :yes: your new boys are just adorable. I hope they find forever homes.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

The boys :wub: :wub: are really cute, and the group picture is great - what fun to have so many Malts together!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Such cuties!!! :wub: How sweet of you to take them in Carina and foster them!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Looks like you had too much fun at the picnic!!!

You are so lucky to be able to go train at Laurie's place - I would LOVE to do that!!!

Those boys are darling!!!

And finally WELCOME HOME Cadeau!!!


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

aww they are absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

WOW! That's a lot of Maltese!  That would've been great!

How fun that you'll hopefully get to train with Laurie - I like her methods 

Welcome home Handsome Cadeau!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Carina, how wonderful to help the "boys" find new and forever homes. It will be hard for you to let them leave.
What dolls they are and I love the names.
Wow, the picnic looks like so much fun. What a great picture!!!!!

Thanks for fostering....you are a wonderful person!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'd say you've been a busy bee lately :biggrin: !!!!

Personally, if I had been in the company of 45 malts I would have thought I died :new_shocked: .......and went to heaven! :innocent: 


That is so cool to go to Laurie's training class! Wish I lived closer.

Georgie Porgie and Puddin' Pie - what two handsome fellows. You are indeed blessed. Fostering rocks! :two thumbs up:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow, great pics!!! Your little fosters are darling!! I hope they find great homes!!


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Sep 23 2008, 10:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639595


> Just over a week ago, the day after Cadeau came home from the specialty, we attended a picnic for United Maltese Rescue. This group throws a great party. There were 45+ Maltese and their people in attendence. [attachment=41348:UMRPicnicPhoto2008.jpg]
> 
> 
> They also had honored guests Laurie Williams with Andrew and his brother Jeffrey. [attachment=41349:LaurieAn...wJeffrey.jpg]
> ...



Hi they are so cute....I actually applied to adopt them and havet heard anything back.......they were in petfinder right?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh what fantastic photos! That group shot with so many Malts and their owners makes me envious that I wasn't there! LOL 

So nice you met Laurie and Andrew ( and Jeffrey!) .. think she's an awesome gal! 

AND those darlin boys you are fostering... sooooo cute!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my goodness Carina, you have been busy! Now you have four, you doubled in size!!!! That is such a great thing to do!!! They are cuties and it isn't often that you see Father and Son.......Good Luck to you!!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

You have been very busy and the the boys are just darling :wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What FABULOUS pictures , your new foster boys are ADORABLE :wub: . Sarah


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

What a fun time at the picnic! And I'm thrilled you are fostering such handsome little guys. They couldn't have asked for a better foster mom. But I do have to admit that I'm green with envy at the thought that you get to go to Laurie's training center. I would love to be able to go to her center.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Great pictures and I want to thank you for the work you are doing. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Thank you so much for helping those sweet boys. They got lucky-I'll bet they are lovin' it at your house. Sue


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I love that group picture - Maltese Heaven on earth! I would also love to be able to take the girls to Laurie's training facility. I wish she'd join us here.

Your two fosters are adorable and look so happy. :wub: I hope they find their forever home soon, but in the meantime they sure are lucky to have you as their mom.

Linda


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

What cuties :wub: :wub: You got some great shots of the picnic and Laurie and her furbutts. I loved watching them!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Carina, they are adorable :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------

